# שלוש ארבע- קרדיטים!



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

שלוש ארבע- קרדיטים! 
הגיע הזמן לשנס מותנים ולכתוב לכן על החתונה שלנו. 
אני אשתדל לפרט במקומות שיכולים להועיל ואם יהיו שאלות אשמח לענות. 
נתחיל? נתחיל.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

מי אנחנו? 
אנחנו פרדי ומיכל. הוא בן 31, אני אוטוטו 29. 
ביחד שנתיים וחצי, גרים בתל אביב. 
הכרנו דרך תחביב משותף, כמו בסיפורים שאף פעם לא האמנתי בהם ידענו שזה זה אחרי שבוע.
אחרי חצי שנה עברנו לגור ביחד וזה כמו מסיבת פיג'מות ניצחית עם החבר הכי טוב שהוא הרבה יותר.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

ההצעה 
ההצעה הגיעה אחרי שנה ו9 חודשים ביחד, 
זה היה באוויר אבל תארתי לעצמי שהוא יציע לי כשנחגוג שנתיים. 
ישבנו בבית, בפיג'מות, בבוקר יום רגיל ודיברנו על זוג מכרים שנפרדו אחרי הרבה שנים ביחד. 
אמרתי לו בהתגרות "אתה רואה, זה דינמי" ובתגובה הוא קם ויצא וחזר עם הטבעת. 
צעקתי "לא! אני עם פיג'מה!" 
אחרי זה אמרתי כן.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

הזמנות 
את ההזמנות עיצבה לנו חברה טובה ומוכשרת כמו שדה, 
אני ידעתי בדיוק מה אני רוצה. 
מצחיק, המשפט הזה הולך לחזור כמה פעמים למרות שאני ממש לא מהכלות שידעו מה הן רוצות. אף פעם לא דמיינתי את החתונה שלי או השמלה שלי. 
פשוט, הדבר הראשון שעשיתי אחרי ההצעה היה להתחיל לגלוש. 
פתחתי קובץ במחשב וכל דבר שמצא חן בעיני העתקתי לשם. ההזמנה תפסה את עיני באחד האתרים מהעולם
ואחר כך ראיתי ורסיות שלה גם פה אצל מישהי. 
פשוטה ויפה.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

איפה מתחתנים...? 
בהתחלה רציתי תל אביב, גג יפו. רציתי קרוב לחברים שיבואו במונית. 
ראינו את הקיו, הכליף, החמאם, גן הפקאן, עלמה, תליה ועדן על המים. 
יש לי הרבה מה להגיד אבל אתמצת לכן את השיקולים שלנו:
עדן על המים- גדול מידי למספר האורחים שלנו. חדנו שהרחבה תהיה ריקה. 
גן הפקאן- פרד עבד שם כנער ולא יכל לדמיין להתחתן שם. 
תליה- ממש ממש לא בשבילנו. זהוב מידי. 
עלמה- אני אהבתי מאוד. פרד פחות אהב, לא לגמרי הבנתי מה לא מצא חן בעיניו, אבל ירדנו מזה.
החמאם- קטן מידי וללא גישה מספקת לנכים.
הכליף- מהמם, אבל יקר כל כך ששכנעתי את עצמי שיש עוד מלא פגמים. 

בחרנו את הקיו בגליל ים. זה היה המקום הראשון שראינו וידעתי שזה יהיה זה. בגלל שהחתונה שלנו יחסית קטנה (התחלנו בלדבר על התחייבות של 250) זה יצא יקר מאוד והתעקשנו לראות עוד מקומות לפני שנשלים עם הגזרה. 
כמו שתכף תראו, האולם היה הדבר היחיד שראינו יותר מאחד או שניים, כמו שתמיד אומרות כאן- ברגע שזה מאחוריכם הדברים מתחילים לרוץ.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

על הקיו ועל הורים 
הרגשתי שאני יכולה לסמוך על הצוות של הקיו במאה אחוז. 
לא הרגשתי שמנסים לדחוף לי שום שירות שהוא בתוספת תשלום, בשלב איש המכירות בן היה ממש מקסים, 
סבלני ומבין. הוא בא לקראתנו לא מעט במחיר- כמובן עד שאמרנו שהולכים על זה. ברגע הזה נסגר הברז וכבר לא הצלחנו להוציא ממנו שום הטבה נוספת, 
אז העצה שלי היא למשוך כמה שיותר את שלב המשא ומתן. אבל זה כנראה נכון תמיד. 

את כל המקומות ראינו לבד כולל את הקיו. ההורים הצטרפו רק לשלב התשלום. אז מילה על העניין עם ההורים:
כנראה שהיה לנו מזל. שמענו על פיצוצים וסכסוכים משפחתיים ומה לא. אצלנו ההורים לא התערבו עד שלא נשאלו, 
משני הצדדים, בכל הנושאים. לא הפילו עלינו שום תיק, לא העמיסו מוזמנים ולא הזמינו נגנים. 
האמת, וזו סוג של עצה, אני חושבת שלגישה שלנו היה חלק גדול בזה. טוב, לגישה שלי. בעלי בן אדם נוח שאין כמוהו, זורם וטוב עם הבריות. 
אני יכולה להיות קשה ולכן החלטתי שאני בוחרת את הקרבות שלי ולא נלחמת על מה שלא קריטי לי ברמת החיים ומוות. 
ההורים שלי רצו להוסיף 40 אורחים? אין בעיה. זה לא מאוד חשוב לי אם זו חתונה של 250 או של 290. באמת שלא. נושא שעבר בשלום. 
בעלי רוצה לקנות בגדים עם המשפחה שלו ולא איתי? אין בעיה. זה הוא צריך ללבוש. לזה עוד נגיע אבל שוב- נושא שיכל להוות עילה למריבה ולא הגיע לשם. 
אני חושבת שזה עשה את ההבדל בין תקופה שהייתה יכולה להיות קשה ועמוסה רגשית לקופה שאם לומר בכנות הייתה הטובה בחיי. באמת


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

עיצוב 
אנחנו לא מאוד אנינים בנושאי עיצוב, תעיד על כך הדירה שלנו... 
לטעמנו העיצוב הבסיסי הספיק והמעצבת של הקיו לא ניסתה להשפיע עלינו להוסיף שום דבר. 
לאמא שלי, שהיא אמנית ויש לה עין לדברים יפים, היה חשוב להוסיף איזה טאצ'. 
אז הוספנו כלניות מהממות לחצי מהשולחנות, עששיות לעצי הזית וסידורי פרחים גדולים למזנונים. 
יצא יפה.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

קייטרינג 
הקיו עובדים רק עם טעם וצבע. 
זה חסך הרבה כאב ראש.
הלכנו לטעימות בבית טעם וצבע בעמק חפר, ערב מדהים עם אוכל טוב, יין חופשי והמשפחה. 
אצלנו זו הייתה הפעם הראשונה שהיינו רק אנחנו וההורים, בלי אחים או עוד אנשים
וזה היה אינטימי וכיפי ומשחרר. 

שבועיים לפני האירוע הייתה לנו פגישה עם השף שישב איתנו וביחד עשינו התאמות אחרונות. 
כמו כל הזוגות שהתחתנו אי פעם גם אנחנו קיבלנו אין סוף מחמאות על האוכל. 
אני מאמינה שהיה טעים.


----------



## RegiKo (2/1/13)

הם מדהימים!!! 
היינו אצלם בטעימות, ממש ממש טעים!!!
איזה מנות בחרתם?


----------



## אביה המואביה (2/1/13)

את כל כך צודקת... 
גם אני מרגישה ברת מזל שאין פיצוצים בינינו לבין המשפחות. הגישה שלך ממש חכמה ונכונה. 

המון מזל טוב!


----------



## yulka303 (2/1/13)

איזה כייף לראות תגובות על הקיו, אנחנו גם 
הולכים להתחתן שם


----------



## pipidi (2/1/13)

מקסימה!


----------



## nino15 (2/1/13)

הזמנה מהממת! 
באמת מוכשרת חברה שלכם


----------



## ShAmUnA (3/1/13)

אוי מהמם!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם בהזמנה שלנו היו רגליים


----------



## maayanha2 (5/1/13)

הזמנה מהממת! 
בצד השני היה גם משהו שקשור לרגליים?


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

אז מה עכשיו? 
סגרנו עם הקיו בדיוק חודשיים קדימה. 
התאריך שבחרנו היה ה 27.11. 
חודשים זה הזמן המושלם מבחינתי. לא רציתי להתעסק בחתונה שנה שלמה כי פחדתי שאחרי זה תהיה לי ריקנות וכי היה חשוב לי לא ללכת לאיבוד בתוך זה. כל הזמן הזכרנו לעצמנו שזה רק סימלי ושאנחנו כבר חיים ביחד, כבר בחרנו. 
בחודשיים הספקנו הכול ועוד היה לנו זמן פנוי. 
אז נמשיך.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

שמלה 
מה, כבר נגיע לשמלה?
כמו שאמרתי לא דמיינתי את השמלה שלי אף פעם. מה שכן ידעתי זה מה לא. לא משהו שירגיש כמו תחפושת, לא נפוח, לא מוגזם. משהו שיהיה אני. 
ובאמת יצאה לי שמלה שהיא מאוד אני. 
אני נמוכה ובארון שלי אין שום שמלה שמגיעה לרצפה ולא הרגשתי נוח ללבוש כזו פתאום בחתונה. שוב גלשתי בבלוגים מעולים על חתונות ושמרתי תמונות שמצאו חן בעיני עד שהבחנתי במוטיבים חוזרים והתחלתי להבין מה אני רוצה. 
ידעתי גם שאני לא רוצה להוציא הרבה מאוד כסף. זאת אומרת, ברור שהוצאתי הרבה מאוד כסף אבל החלטתי מה הגבול העליון שלי- 5000. 
בסוף לא הגעתי אליו אפילו, אבל הוא הנחה אותי והגביל אותי בבחירת המעצבים האפשריים. 
עוד משהו שלא רציתי היה לחפש במאה מקומות. הלכתי לשימקה, ללימור רוזן שהייתה מהממת אבל מעט יקרה לי ולרן צוריאל. 
חברה עשתה אצלו את השמלה והייתה מרוצה וככה הגעתי אליו גם אני. הוא תפר לי את השמלה שרציתי בדיוק והיא הייתה בהשכרה. 

היה מאוד נעים לבוא לצורי, הוא מקסים ומקשיב ונחמד. עוד מדידה ועוד מדידה, נתן לי הרגשה שאני יכולה להגיד הכול ולבוא מתי שבא לי. 
אבל---


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

הצד הפחות טוב של השמלה 
אני חושבת שזה שהמעצב היה מקסים ואדיב זה קריטי. לא הייתי מחליפה את צורי כי התקופה כולה הייתה נעימה ולא מלחיצה. 

אבל. 
השמלה לא הייתה מושלמת בכלל. 
בשני צידי הגוף הוא תפר לי "עצמות" שיחזיקו את השמלה מתוחה. הראשונה נפרמה כבר בשש אחרי הצהריים, התחילה להכאיב לי בשחי ואחר כך גם מהקצה השני, במותן. 
היה לי דבק במקרה והדבקתי את זה וזה החזיק עד סוף קבלת הפנים אבל אז גם הצד השני התחיל לזייף ולריקודים הוצאתי את שתי העצמות וזהו. 
אי אפשר היה ממש להבחין בזה אבל אני ידעתי. 

חוצמזה, הכפתורים המהממים שסגרו את התחרה בגב נפתחו כל הזמן. יש לי תמונות של חברות שונות סוגרות לי את הכפתורים ברגעים שונים במהלך האירוע.
התחרה לא הייתה ארוכה מספיק, שוב, לא ראו את זה אבל אני ידעתי שאם ארים את הידיים גבוה מידי יראו שהתחרה מסתיימת ממש מתחת לחגורה. 
זה לא אמור להיות ככה. היא אמורה להיות מושלמת. 

לסיכום, זאת הייתה באמת שמלה מיוחדת וקיבלתי עליה הרבה מחמאות ובעיקר הרגשתי בה בנוח, הייתי אני. היא הייתה מהממת לטעמי, 
אבל היא לא הייתה תפורה באופן מספיק טוב. אם חברה תשאל אותי מחר אני אמליץ לה על צורי בלב שלם כי הוא איש טוב והוא מתייחס לכל כלה כאילו היא הכי חשובה אצלו, הייתי אומרת לה שתבדוק אותו טוב טוב, אבל שתלך אליו.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

עליונית 
אז, סוף נובמבר. קר. 
אמא שלי, שכבר ציינתי שהיא אמנית מוכשרת, 
סרגה לי עליונית מדהימה. כסוגר השתמשנו בסיכה של סבתא. 
לבשתי אותה רק בצילומים המקדימים עם המשפחה כי אחר כך ההתרגשות דחקה את הקור... 
אבל קצת דילגתי, לא? אחזור לאחור.


----------



## ronitvas (2/1/13)

WOWWWW את נראית נפלא!!! 
אהבתי גם את הנעליים. והגב של השמלה משגע


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

יש! מישהו שומע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
תודה רבה!


----------



## yulka303 (2/1/13)

השילוב של האורך של השמלה עם הנעליים האלה פשוט 
מהמם!


----------



## Norma Desmond (2/1/13)

השמלה מקסימה! 
עוד לא היה לי ה"עונג" לגלות מה זה "עצמות" בצידי השמלה, אבל על פי התיאורים שלך, זה נשמע כמו משהו שאני מעדיפה לוותר עליו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, הגב של השמלה שלך מהמם! כשראיתי את התמונה של הגב עלו לי שתי מחשבות לראש: 
1. אני גם רוצה שמלה עם גב כזה
2. איך הכפתורים הפצפונים האלה מחזיקים מעמד ולא נפתחים כל שניה

בכל אופן, עם כל ה"אי מושלמות" שלה, השמלה מקסימה ואת נראית יפיפיה בתוכה, אז זה גם משהו


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (2/1/13)

את נראית מקסים 
קצת כמו בלרינה. אהבתי ממש את החגורה!
ואת זה שהשמלה לא מגיעה עד הרצפה, אבל זה כי גם אני מהנמוכות.


----------



## lanit (2/1/13)

כפתורים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
טוב, אני מאוד אוהבת כפתורים בשמלות כלה, ברמה שזה מפתיע שלא היו לי כפתורים בשמלת הכלה שלי...
אבל טוב לדעת שיש לזה גם צד שלילי.

בכל מקרה, תמונה נהדרת.


----------



## yael rosen (2/1/13)

די נו... 
את מהממת!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















והנעליים שלך פשוט מהיפות שראיתי!!
ישבתי והסתכלתי עליהן עכשיו במשך שעה - איזה לוק מושלם!! מושלם!! מושלם, כבר אמרתי???? מושלם!
חייבת לרוץ, מחכה לערב, לחזור ולהתענג על הקרדיטים הכה יפים האלו!


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

סיפור על נעליים 
אצלי תמיד משהו קורה. 
שישה שבועות לפני החתונה נפל עלי תריס בבית, 
לא תריס קטן וחמוד, תריס של שני מטר, כבד מאוד ומרושע. 
שברתי את הבהן ברגל שבר פתוח ועשו לי תפרים על שלוש אצבעות. זה תזמון בעייתי, זה ברור. 

קניתי נעליים לחתונה בלי למדוד. לא יכולתי לעמוד על עקבים, כף הרגל הייתה נפוחה מאוד ולא נכנסה בנעל. 
אז הכנסתי את ימין הסתכלתי במראה והחלטתי שהן יפות. הן של מליסה וקניתי אותן בסטורי. 
קניתי את הנעליים בשתי מידות למקרה שהנפיחות לא תרד ואצטרך לנעול נעל ימין 38 ונל שמאל 39. סוף טוב הכל טוב הצלחתי להיכנס למידה 38 בשתי הרגליים בדיוק בזמן ויש לי זיכוי בסטורי שמחכה למימוש. 

אממה... ברגע שירדה הנפיחות ויכולתי לצעוד בנעליים ברחבי הבית גיליתי שבשילוב גרביונים כפות הרגליים מחליקות החוצה מהנעל. אבוי! 
קניתי את כל המדרסים הקיימים, הדבקתי מקדימה, הדבקתי מאחור- לא הצלחתי להרגיש בטוחה שהם לא יחליקו לי במהלך הצעידה לחופה. 
אז גייסתי את האומץ שלי, הלכתי לסנדלר וביקשתי שיחורר לי בהן חורים. קניתי סרט סאטן בצבע מתאים, הסנדלר השחיל לי (את הסרט, שובבות) ונוצרה נעל חדשה, צעדתי בה בביטחה שעות ארוכות. 

אגב, הסנדלר הגבר הזה לא לקח כסף. מאז הבאתי לו הרבה עבודה ומציעה גם לכן, אבן גבירול מול מגדל המאה. אסור לפרסם בפורום, זו רק המלצה.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

עוד קצת נעליים 
הנעליים גבוהות מאוד כי בעלי, שיחיה,  1.90 מטר. 
ואני אפילו לא 160. 
אבל ביחס לגובה הן היו נוחת מאוד ואני אופטיית שעוד אנעל אותן.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

ולריקודים? 
עם כזה גובה עקב חייבים משהו שטוח לריקודים. 
אז קניתי נעליים מטריפות בצבע טורקיז. 
אותן בטוח עוד אנעל, הן היו הכי- הכי נוחות בעולם! 
במקרה בחמישים אחוז, עור אמיתי מאיטליה וכל זה. הקנייה הכי שווה של החתונה. 
קניתי בסאבדיני בצפון דיזינגוף.


----------



## Norma Desmond (2/1/13)

יפיפיות!


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)

מהממות! חשבתי תמיד שאלך על ניוד אבל הורוד הזה משגע!!


----------



## noya66 (3/1/13)

אני חייבת לומר 
שזה מושלם!
אם הייתי רואה כאלה נעליים (ורודות *עם* הסרט) הייתי קונה אותן!

רעיון מצויין וביצוע משגע!!!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (2/1/13)

גרמת לי לצחוק בקול רם =] 
סתם שתדעי 

עם הסוגריים של השובבות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הנעליים מדהימות ממש, וגם כל השאר. 
ואני מתה על זה שאת מפרסמת קרדיטים בשעה כזו! =]


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)




----------



## hillala8 (2/1/13)

נשמע כואב 
אבל הנעליים באמת מקסימות ומאוד מתאימות לשמלה.

הכי חשבו שבסוף הכל הסתדר


----------



## לינושית (2/1/13)

וואו הנעליים מדהימות


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

מלון. 
קיבלנו מתנה מהאחים המדהימים שלי שני לילות במלון גורדון בוטיק בתל אביב, הלילה שלפני החתונה והלילה של החתונה. זה היה מדהים להתחיל להיכנס לאווירה כבר יום לפני ולהיות תיירים בעיר שלנו. ממש חוויה. בערב הלכנו לטיול ואחר כך באו אלינו חברים למלון, ממש כיף. בהתחלה התלבטתי, חשבתי שאולי נרצה לקום בבית שלנו, להתארגן במקום מוכר, אבל בסוף שמחתי שלא היינו צריכים לשטוף כלים, לסדר אחרינו, להדליק דוד.
המאפרת ומעצב השיער, שתכף נדבר עליהם, הגיעו למלון בבוקר והיה לכולנו נעים ונחמד. כן ממליצה להיות יותר חכמה ממני ולחשוב על שתייה לכולם, איזה כיבוד קל...


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

איפור 
המאפרת שלי הייתה תהילה גוטליב. היא מאוד נחמדה והייתי מאוד מרוצה ממנה (עד תקרית התמונות שנגיע אליה בהמשך).
הגעתי אל תהילה בעקבות המלצה אחרי שכבר פגשתי מישהי אחרת. המאפרת הראשונה, שגם עושה שיער, הציעה דיל זול יותר ב 500 שקל. היא איפרה אותי בסדר אבל הרגשתי שזה לא איך שרציתי להיראות. הלכתי לתהילה רק כדי להיות בטוחה שאני בוחרת טוב. היא איפרה אותי פשוט מהמם. בדיוק לטעמי. פשוט ויפה, זוהר אבל לא מאופר, בדיוק מה שרציתי. היא איפרה גם את אחותי מהמם. מצרפת תמונת לפני ואחרי.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

אחרי


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

שיער 
תהילה המליצה לי על גיא סמואל, מעצב שיער מוכשר וסבלני שהיה כיף איתו גם בתסרוקת ניסיון- אותה עשה בביתי ובחינם- וגם ביום עצמו, הוא הביא לחדר שמחת חיים ורוגע. ביקשתי אסוף מרושל, כמו שאנחנ ואוהבות וגיא המליץ להוסיף מסרקייה. אז קודם גיא ואז המסרקיה.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

מסרקייה 
וואו. זה כבר מרגיש שכתבתי מלא הודעות ואני רק בחצי.. 

אז מסרקייה קניתי אצל שלומית אופיר, היא יפה ועדינה ואני לא אשתמש בה בחיים שוב. 
התסרוקת החזיקה כל הלילה כמובן, לא הזיז לה כלום.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

מסרקייה 
וואו. זה כבר מרגיש שכתבתי מלא הודעות ואני רק בחצי.. 

אז מסרקייה קניתי אצל שלומית אופיר, היא יפה ועדינה ואני לא אשתמש בה בחיים שוב. 
התסרוקת החזיקה כל הלילה כמובן, לא הזיז לה כלום.


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)

היא מאוד יפה, 
והייתי מציעה לשלב אותה באירועים כמו בר מצוות או חתונות של חברות, היא כל כך יפה שחבל להשכיב אותה במגירה...


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

תכשיטים 
עגילים צריך? צריך. ואמרו לי שאני צריכה ארוכים, שיאריכו אותי. 
קניתי אותם אצל קרן וולף, הם היו קצת יקרים (450) אבל מיוחדים ויש להם סיכוי להיענד שוב באירועים עתידיים. 

השרשרת היא שרשרת זהב שהייתה שייכת לסבא שלי, זו השרשרת שחיברה את שעון הכיס שלו. יש לה ערך סנטימנטלי רב והיא לא בלטה בגלל שהייתה בדיוק על קו התפר של השמלה.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

דיג'י 
לקחנו את הדיג'י הראשון שפגשנו, אורי בס. 
אני מכירה אותו מהבית והוא עשה לנו מחיר נוח יחסית, אבל לא בגלל זה לקחנו אותו- 
כשנכנסנו לסטודיו שלו לפגישה הוא הדהים אותנו עם כמה שהוא חי את המוסיקה. הוא שם אוזניות וגובהה בחצי מטר, קורן, כמו ילד. 
הוא אוהב את זה. והוא אוהב את הזוגות שלו, היה ממש כיף לבוא אליו וכיף לעבוד איתו. סמכתי עליו, כיף להיות מוקף באנשי מקצוע שאתה סומך עליהם ביום כזה. 

אחרי האירוע כמה נשמות טובות מתחום המוסיקה אמרו לי שלא היה כזה מוצלח, שהיו מעברים לא ברורים בין סגנונות וכאלה. לא יודעת, לא הייתי איתנו אם אתן מבינות למה אני מתכוונת. אני רק יודעת שהרחבה הייתה מפוצצת ונראה בתמונות שאנשים נהנו.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

זר 
מידי פעם יש פה התלבטות כן או לא זר. 
גם אני התלבטתי, עשיתי סיבוב, ראיתי שזה עולה 200 שקל והתבאסתי. לא רק שזה נראה לי יקר רוב המקומות התעקשו לעשות לי זר ורדים אדומות שזה לא מה שהיה בא לי.  
כשהחלטתי לוותר נכנסתי לזר פור יו ושם הסכימו לעשות לי בדיוק את הזר שחשבתי עליו תמורת 80 שקלים בלבד. שמחתי. הוא שימש אותי רק בתמונות, תכננתי ללכת איתו לחופה אבל שכחתי. נתתי אותו בסוף החתונה לחברה שאמרה שזה מביא מזל בתחום הרומנטי (מכירות מישהו חכם ואיכותי שמחפש שידוך, אגב?).


----------



## ronitvas (2/1/13)

חחחחח את מצחיקה, את יודעת את זה?


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)

מכירה! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הוא כל כך מקסים ובודד שזה עצוב לי אבל זה כי הוא פשוט לא יוזם עם בחורות! תל אביבי, מאיפה שלך? 






מתה לראות איך הזר השתלב לך במקדימים..


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

גם שלי תל אביבית! 
28, מהממת. 
חייבת להיות חכם. בואי נעבור לפרטי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אגב פינות לפורום, פינת השידוך יכולה לתפוס יופי, לא?

מנצלת את ההזדמנות להתנצל שכתבתי ורדים אדומות היה כבר מאוחר.


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)

שלחתי!


----------



## שירי מרכוס (2/1/13)

אכן כן 
הוא מרמת גן


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

אז מה מחכה לנו מחר? 
כבר מאוחר, אז לילה טוב ונמשיך מחר. 
מחר: 
בגדי חתן, צלמות, מקדימים, טבעות, מלווים, חופה, ירח דבש, ומסקנות חשובות. 
שכחתי משהו?
או להפך, אני מגזימה?


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (2/1/13)

את לא מגזימה, להתראות מחר


----------



## Bobbachka (2/1/13)

השארת אותי סקרנית!!! 
מחכה להמשך... בנתיים הכל מהמם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ההיא של ההוא (2/1/13)

אני סקרנית לגבי תקרית התמונות שקשורה למאפרת


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)




----------



## hillala8 (2/1/13)

איך א משאירה אתנו ככה במתח 
ממש כיף לפתוח את המחשב בבוקר לקרדיטים כאלו (כתוב מקסים).

אני מחכה להמשך...


----------



## yael rosen (2/1/13)

יאללה כבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מתה לחזור לסיפורים ולתמונות - אל תשאירי אותי במתח יותר מידי זמן


----------



## שירן עוגות מעוצבות (2/1/13)

סיפור חתונה משעשע בהמשכים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זה יכול ליהיות אחלה סטארט אפ, בהמשך לצילומי הסטילס והוידיאו, עריכת החתונה כסיפור המשכים וירטואלי.
אהבתי


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

בוקר טוב, ממשיכות! 
תודה לכולן על התגובות המשמחות. 
נתחיל בחימום- בגדי חתן. 

החתן שלי לבוש בחליפה מזארה והנעליים מפליי לונדון, 
נקנו בפרשס בפרישמן. 
כשהכרתי אותו, אולסטר היה חגיגי ואילו היום יש לו אוסף נעליים יותר שווה מלכלה, ראיתן פעם בית כזה?
יש לו טעם מדהים ולשמחתי הוא הולך איתן גם ביום יום. 

את החולצה והעניבה הוא קנה בלעדיי, כשהייתי פצועה בבית, הוא נסע עם ההורים שלו. אם היינו שם ביחד זו לא הייתה העניבה שהייתה נבחרת אבל כשהוא חזר איתה הביתה אמרתי לו תתחדש. אתה אוהב את זה? (הוא הבין שאני קצת פחות, אמרתי נכון, אבל זה ממש לא קריטי לי ובזה סיימנו). הכי חשוב.

לדעתי הוא היה החתן הכי חתיך בעולם. אל תסכימו איתי, זה יכניס אתכן לצרות.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

אה כן, הנעליים


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)

אוהבת!! 
תמונה מגניבה לשימוש על הזמנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





אם אתם שולחים גלויות "תודה שהשתתפתם" (או אפילו במייל), זו יכולה להיות אחלה תמונה!


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)

טוב תשמעי, 
שוחחתי עם החתן. אנחנו שוקלים להשתמש בתמונה להזמנה.. מה דעתך?


----------



## ZimmerTLV (3/1/13)

בתמונה שלנו? 
סליחה על השוקיזם, את מתכוונת בתמונה שלנו או בתמונה דומה?
אין לי בעיה, תשמשי חופשי


----------



## ZimmerTLV (3/1/13)

בעלי אומר שתשלחי לנו הזמנה


----------



## coffeetoffy (3/1/13)

בתמונה! 
אנחנו הרבה זמן מתלבטים וזו הדוגמה הראשונה שהסכמנו עליה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני אדבר איתך כשנתקרב למועד הדפסת הזמנות, ותודה


----------



## yael rosen (2/1/13)

גוד גאד 
אפשר בבקשה להתעלף על התמונה הזאת!!
אח, תענוג צרוף! עשית לי את הערב.
סטייל לא נקנה בכסף - אבל לכם, בהחלט יש את זה!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (3/1/13)

שלמות =]


----------



## אינקה14 (2/1/13)

אוי פרשס... 
איזו חנות חלום...
הלוואי והיה לי הכל משם!!!!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/1/13)

החליפה מאד יפה! 
בטוב טעם!


----------



## אביה המואביה (2/1/13)

וואי איזה קרדיטים כיפיים! 
אני ממש נהנית לקרוא. 
עכשיו- תמשיכי בבקשה!


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

צלמות 
גם בנושא הצלמים לא ראינו טעם לחפש יותר מידי. פגשנו צלם אחד מקסים בתחילת דרכו, הרגשנו שהוא לא מתאים לנו מבחינת החיבור האישי והמשכנו לטלי ודבורה, זוג צלמות שצילמו חברים והיו לגביהן המלצות. 
החלטנו לא לקחת ווידאו אלא רק סטילס וטלי ודבורה עושות מהסטילס סרטון סטופ מואשן מהמם שאצרף בסוף, תזכירו לי אם אשכח. 
מהמפגש היכרות היה ברור לנו שזה נכון, הן מגניבות ונעימות ומבינות עניין- תענוג. הן היו יקרות יותר מפי 2 מהצלם הצעיר, אבל החלטנו שבגלל שאין ווידאו אנחנו מוכנים להשקיע בסטילס. 
בבוקר בהתארגנות ובצילומים המקדימים טלי ודבורה היו איתנו ובערב בחתונה עצמה דבורה וצלמת נוספת, צלמת החילוף, מסיבות אישיות של טלי. טוב, זה יכול לקרות וזה בחוזה. 
לקראת אחת בלילה דבורה והצלמת השנייה שאלו את בעלי אם הן יכולות ללכת, הוא אמר שלא, כי עוד היו רקדנים על הרחבה. בתגובה השתיים פשוט התיישבו על ספה. זו התנהגות טיפה ילדותית לדעתי אבל כמו שאמרתי שאני לא מתכוונת לעשות עניין כך היה גם באירוע עצמו וכשראיתי שהן יושבות וסופרות משבצות אמרתי להן ללכת. 
אולי זה מקובל- אני לא יודעת, לחתוך כשהצלם עצמו מרגיש שכבר אין מה לצלם אבל בעלי אמר מה אם פתאום יקרה משהו מצחיק? אני לא יכולה לתאר לעצמי שהדיג'י היה מבקש פתאום ללכת... בסדר, החלקתי את זה, באמת כבר היה מאוחר ואני כבר הרגשתי לא טוב (שוב טזר להמשך).


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

אז זה הצילום או האיפור? 
תמונה שלא ישעמם, כי יש הרבה מילים:
חודש חיכינו לתמונות. יש בזה משהו כיפי לקבל אותן אחרי שכבר נרגעתם ולחוות הכל מחדש. 
ואז התחלתי לעבור על התמונות. המקדימים- כמו שתראו - מהממים. פה ושם יש יד או רגל שלא שייכים לתמונה שאולי כדאי היה לחתוך- אני לא יודעת אם זה אפשרי, שאלתי והן לא ענו. 
אבל באירוע עצמו... יש לי עור שומני. כבר שנים אני חושבת רק על הצד החיובי של זה- הסיכוי שלא יהיו לי קמטים. בתמונות- בכלללל התמונות אני מבריקה כמו מחזיר אור שלוקח את העבודה שלו ברצינות רבה מידי. 
אני כל כך מבריקה שחלק גדול מהתמונות פשוט יכול ללכת לפח. 
אז הצלמות אומרות שזו בעיה באיפור- וזה כנראה נכון- אבל אם ראיתן, איך לא אמרתן?! לתת לי להצטלם ככה כל הערב?! 
אז הן אומרות שהן אמרו לחברה שלי להעיר לי... אהממ... למה לא לי ישירות? עמדתי ממש שם. 
לטעמי זה חוסר מקצועיות או חוסר אכפתיות או שניהם. 
התחלתי לכתוב להן לגבי זה ונכון לרגע זה הן קצת הפסיקו לענות. 

שוב אני עומדת באותו מצב- ברמה האישית הן היו מדהימות ושמחתי שהן שם איתי וזה המון ביום כזה. כל כך הן מקסימות שאפילו קצת לא נעים לי לכתוב עליהן דברים שליליים. ויותר מזה- הייתי לוקחת אותן שוב, הסרטון מהמם והן מלאות שמחה והן באמת מוכשרות. פשוט הייתי מדברת על זה איתן מראש, שמעו יש לי כך וכך תעירו לי. הבעיה היא שמתחתנים רק פעם אחת ולא יודעים לחשוב על הדברים האלה. בגלל זה לוקחים נשות מקצוע עם ניסיון.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

מקדימים 
אז המלון היה ליד לים, בירקון גורדון. תכננו צילומים תל אביבים עירוניים כמונו ובבוקר היה יום כזה יפה שהצלמות אמרו בואו נרד רגע לחוף, לא חבל? 
אז ירדנו.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

אממה 
לרדת לחוף בעקבים החגיגיים שלך זה לא קל ולכן החתן נחלץ לעזרה...


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (3/1/13)

איזו תמונה אדירה =]


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

כמה מקדימים אפשר לראות? 
נסכם ארבעה? טוב. אז אחד ראיתן בחוף, עכשיו אחד בכיכר רבין


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

אחד בבראסרי 
היינו מתחתנים שם וזהו אם היה אפשר


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

מחוץ למלון


----------



## DIVUNE (2/1/13)

איזה מזג אוויר! תענוג 
אני דווקא מוכנה לראות יותר מארבע תמונות מהמקדימים....


----------



## gitaast (3/1/13)

איזה יפים אתם! 
שיהיה במזל, והרבה אושר..


----------



## numinim (3/1/13)

אני מבינה שזו שיטה שלהן... 
התמונות שהן מצלמות מדהימות, ובאופן כללי הן ממש חמודות... אבל גם בחתונה של חברים שלי הן ביקשו ללכת, ואם אני לא טועה עוד לפני 1:00. במקרה הזה, הבחור הסכים ולטעמי הוחמצו הזדמנויות רבות לתמונות ....


----------



## Shir Rose (4/1/13)

משהו בקשר לצילום ולאיפור 
אין לי קשר או הכרות עם הצלמות / המאפרת או עם אף אחד מהאנשים שהיו ספקים בחתונתך, אך אני יכולה להגיד לך מהצד של הצלמות, שאנחנו לא באמת יכולות להעיר לך שאת מבריקה או מזיעה או משהו כזה, כי זה לא ממקומנו וזה קורה לכל כלה, כי רוקדים ומזיעים ומתרגשים.. 
אולי אם את ממש רגישה לזה, יכולת לבקש מהן להעיר לך במיוחד או משהו, ככה שהן לא ירגישו לא במקום אם יגידו משהו. 

פעם כלה אמרה לי אחרי שהיא קיבלה את התמונות "איך לא אמרת לי שהשמלה כל כך משמינה עליי???" ולא ידעתי איפה לקבור את עצמי או מה לענות לה, כי לא אני בחרתי לה את השמלה.. זה בערך על אותו המשקל.. 

וחוצמזה, מהתמונות שכן ראיתי, יצאו לך מקסימות, וגם ככה באלבום שמים גג 200, אז אני בטוחה שתמצאי הרבה טובות! 
והכי חשוב- מזל טוב!! ונשארת עם הבעל שלשם כך התכנסנו


----------



## ronitvas (4/1/13)

בקשר לשמלה אין מה לעשות ואי אפשר לתקן 
אלא אם מדובר בקשירה לא נכונה או משהו זז.
אבל באיפור, אני מסכימה שהערה קטנה, בעדינות, הייתה יכולה לעשות את ההבדל. אפילו אם זה אומר שלהעיר למאפרת שהפנים יוצאות קצת מבריקות ואולי כדאי לנסות לתקן את זה כשהתמונות יצאו יותר טוב.
וחוצמזה, לא מדובר על שלב הריקודים, בהכרח (אם הבנתי נכון), שלב שבו כולן מזיעות.
בקיצר, לדעתי זה כן במקום להסב את תשומת ליבה של הכלה ו/או הספק, כל עוד זה נעשה בנועם.


----------



## Shir Rose (4/1/13)

היא דיברה רק על האירוע.. 
לא על המקדימים.. ששם היא אמרה שאהבה מאוד את התמונות


----------



## ZimmerTLV (5/1/13)

זה על אותו משקל?! 
את בטח צוחקת. 
את השמלה היא לא יכלה להחליף- אני יכולתי לפדר את הפנים בארבעים שניות וכל עוגמת הנפש הייתה נחסכת.
ברור שבריקודים זה יכול לקרות אבל בקבלת פנים... עוד לפני שהאורחים הגיעו... לטעמי בהחלט היה מקום להעיר.


----------



## Shir Rose (5/1/13)

אמרת לצלמות או למישהו שיגיד לך? 
אני משוכנעת שלי לא היה נעים, אלא אם היית מבקשת.. 
יכול להיות שאת רגישה מאוד והיית לוקחת את זה בצורה לא נעימה
(ואני אומרת הכול בחיוך.. סתם שתחשבי מה הצד השני עלול לחשוב.. וכן, הייתי רוצה שיעירו לי על זה גם, בטוח!)


----------



## גיזמה (5/1/13)

אני מסכימה איתך 
בגדול אני לא חושבת שזה התפקיד של הצלמות להעיר על פאקים בבחירות של החתנכלה, בין אם מדובר בשמלה, איפור, עיצוב אירוע וכד'. אבל במקרה הזה הן כן קלטו את זה, ידעו שזה מפריע ויצא לא טוב והעבירו את המסר דרך חברה באופן שלא נקלט. זה לא כמו שמלה שאי אפשר להחליף שנייה לפני האירוע, זה משהו מאוד מינורי שאפשר לתקן מהר. זה יותר דומה לכך שהצלם שלי במהלך האירוע לדוגמא הראה לי משהו בשמלה שהייתי צריכה לסדר ( לא פגם מהותי שאבוד מראש אלא כתפייה סוררת) ושמחתי ע"כ מאוד כי זה היה משגע אותי בדיעבד.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (5/1/13)

אוקי יודעת מה 
עקרונית את צודקת, אבל באמת שאני כזו שאפשר להגיד לה, 
לא הייתי בלחץ אטומי, זה לא משהו מעליב חלילה, זה כמו כתם על השמלה שאפשר לנקות שניה עם מטלית, לא היו אומרות?


----------



## Shir Rose (5/1/13)

אם את לא לחוצה וכזו שאפשר להגיד לה בקלות, אז באמת חבל..
אבל נראה לי ששתינו הבנו את הצד השני ואנחנו מסכמות בחיוך..


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

חופה 
למרות שהיה 27 בנובמבר התמזל מזלנו והיה יום נעים והחופה הייתה בחוץ. 
שיר הכניסה שלנו היה פילינג גוד של נינה סיון, אבל חבר שר לנו אותו בלייב וזה היה מיוחד ומרגש. 
לא הוספנו לעיצוב החופה כלום.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

רב? 
מצד אחד הדת לא מדברת אלינו בכלל ומצד שני היה בא לי את כל העניין עם הכוס. 
הרב שלנו הוא חבר שלי (כן, כן, כותבים ביחד), איש מיוחד מאוד שממעט לעשות חופות בימנו. 
אם לא הוא כנראה שהיינו הולכים על רפורמי, אבל הוא עשה לנו הכול קל, הדרכת כלה לייט, בלי מקווה (אסור להגיד) והכול נעים מאוד. 
הכי חשוב היה לנו שיהיה קצר וכך היה. שמחנו.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

טבעות 
טבעות עשינו אצל יהודה וריקרדו. 
זה היה המקום הראשון שנכנסנו, יהודה איש מדהים והמחיר היה הוגן לגמרי, אז לא ראינו טעם להמשיך לחפש. 
מה שכן, כמו כל נותני השירות שלי- נחשו מה- הטבעות לא היו מושלמות. 
של החתן שרטה אותו במצח כולל דם ושלי לא הייתה חלקה מבפנים, אבל הלכנו אל יהודה שסידר זאת בתוך דקה עם חיוך 
ופעם נוספת אני אומרת- השירות עם חיוך קונה אותי, מה אני אעשה.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

ירחון דבש 
החתן סטודנט לתואר שני כך שאת ירח הדבש האמתי אנחנו מתכננים לאחרי הלימודים
(בתקווה, הרי אי אפשר לדעת מה יהיה וכל זה), 
בינתיים ההורים שלו הפתיעו אותנו בנסיעה לרומא מיד אחרי החתונה, ביום שאחרי ולדעתי זה היה מושלם. ארזתי לנו לפני החתונה, 
היה לנו את כל היום להתאפס ולהפקיד צ'קים ובלילה טסנו, ממשיכים עוד קצת את החגיגיות, עוד לא חוזרים לשגרה.


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

רומא סטייל 
איך המקומיים עושים צילומים מקדימים?
על רקע הקוליסאום המדהים...


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)

מי חששה מחתן צר? 
מישהי כתבה על זה הבוקר.
תראי כמה הכלה יפה, למי אכפת שהיא מלאה יותר ממנו?!


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)

כיף!!! 
הפתעה נעימה!


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

לסיכום- שיתוף 
שתיתי יותר מידי בחתונה. 
קראתי פה אלף פעם לא לעשות את זה, אבל ברגע האמת הייתי כל כך נרגשת שרציתי עוד כוס ועוד צ'ייסר. 
את סוף הערב בליתי עם האסלה. למזלי זה התחיל ממש מאוחר, לקראת אחת, ככה שרוב האורחים לא יודעים אבל אני יודעת וזה היה רע מאוד. 
חזרתי למלון מאחלת למותי במקום מנשקת את בעלי. 

מה גם שהתמונות מהריקודים נראות ככה... אני, בפרצופים הורסים מצחוק של שחקנית בהבימה. חסכתי מכן, אבל אולי הייתי צריכה לצרף איזו אחת שהכלות הבאות ילמדו לקח. 

חוצמזה היה לנו יום מדהים ותקופה מדהימה ועכשיו חוזרים לשגרה שבזכותה בכלל החלטנו להתחתן מלכתחילה... 

אם הגעתן עד כאן תודה רבה שקראתן ושהייתן מקום מפלט בתקופה הזו. אוהבת


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (2/1/13)

העיקר שנהנת !! 
אז נתת תשומת לב גם לאסלה ביום החתונה, אצלנו זה היה החתן שהחליט לשתות והרגיש הפוך בסוף הערב.. 

קרדיטים מקסימים ! מזל טוב והמשך חיי נישואים טובים !!  

נ.ב
מחכים בכל זאת לתמונה של סוף הערב !


----------



## DIVUNE (2/1/13)

קרדיטים מעולים! גם אני הייתי כלה שיכורה ... : 
אני התחלתי לשתות עוד לפני החופה, שלא נדבר על החתן (לאוסטרלים יש קיבולת הרבה יותר גדולה). הייתי סחי כל הערב, ואני זוכרת כל דקה, כל שניה, כל דבר שקרה. 
הבעיה היחידה הייתה בדרך הביתה כשאימא שלי (שנהגה במקומי) הייתה צריכה לעצור באמצע הרחוב כדי שאני ארד להקיא. אבל זה נכנס לפנתאון הרגעים המצחיקים ביותר בחיי. מי עוד ראה כלה שיכורה מקיאה באמצע הרחוב???

הכי חשוב זה שהחתן קפץ מייד החוצה ובא לבדוק אם אני בסדר.


----------



## yasama24 (2/1/13)

מקסימה! נהנתי לקרוא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 מזל טוב!


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

הסרטון 
לדעתי הוא ממש משהו משהו. 
מקווה שאצליח להעלות


----------



## hillala8 (2/1/13)

מקסים ממש! 
גם אנחנו לא לקחנו וידאו כי אנחנו לא מרגישים בנוח עם זה אבל אולי זאת איזו אפשות ביניים.

אני צריכה לברר עם הצלמת שלנו.


----------



## אביה המואביה (2/1/13)

מקסים! 
ממש ממש אהבתי!


----------



## Bobbachka (2/1/13)

WOW! 
הייתי עצבנית עכשיו (בגלל שטות כלשהי) והסרטון הזה פשוט עשה אותי מחויכת ושמחה- מקסים!!!

מאחלת לכם עוד הרבה רגעי קסם בחיים הזוגיים ובכלל... אתם נראים פשוט מקסים (ואת במיוחד
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!

מזל טוב ותודה שחלקת איתנו את הקרדיטים שלך...


----------



## ZimmerTLV (2/1/13)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לכולן מכל הלב


----------



## Guronet (2/1/13)

אוווו... זה ממש ממש חמוד! עשית לי חשק לכזה... 
ואני לא מתלהבת מצלמי וידאו... תוכלי לספר לי במסר כמה עלה התענוג?

חוצמזה - מזל טוב! אתם ממש מתוקים!


----------



## coffeetoffy (2/1/13)

מהמם!!


----------



## LoliLoli (2/1/13)

מקסים!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נורא נהניתי לקרוא וגם התמונות שלכם מדהימות
ובכלל אתם זוג יפה!
מזל טוב!!


----------



## FayeV (2/1/13)

נהדרת! 
היה ממש כיף לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך! את נראית נהדר, ואני ממש שמחה שלמרות הפאשלות של הספקים, לא לקחת את זה ברצינות יתרה והמשכת להנות מהערב.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (3/1/13)

תמונה מקסימה וקרדיטים נהדרים! 
הכי אהבתי, חוץ מהכתיבה הקולחת ומלאת ההומור, את העובדה שלא עשית סיפור גדול מכלום. 
זה פשוט נהדר ואני מאחלת לכם זוגיות מהממת, המשך שגרה רוויית חוויות זוגיות מענגות ואושר עילאי =]


----------



## DIVUNE (2/1/13)

מזל טוב  
תודה על הקרדיטים, לא סתם להראות תמונות אלא ממש לתת עצה ודעה. חשוב מאוד!
את נראית ממש מאושרת ובשמיים, כמה שימחה! מזלללל טובבבבב


----------



## grkld012 (2/1/13)

קרדיטים - סוף!!! 
קודם כל אני רוצה להגיד שאלה קרדיטים מקסימים, אך יותר מזה הם מאוד מועילים. יש דברים שאפילו רשמתי לעצמי, כי אלה דברים שניתן להפיק מהם לקח. עזרת מאוד בכנות שלך ואני מקווה שאני לא הכלה היחידה שמפיקה לקח מהקרדיטים שלכם.
תודה רבה לך


----------



## simplicity83 (2/1/13)

במילה אחת? 
ה-ו-ר-ס-ת !!! 

ובכמה מלים - 






 השמלה - מושלמת. אני מתה על שמלות קצרות, זה כל כך שובבי ומרענן! גם אחותי התחתנה עם שמלה קצרה. לצערי אני גמד רצינית וזה לא החמיא לי.. 





 הנעליים - למות, פשוט ככה. לא רק שהן מדהימות, הן גם משתלבות בול בכל הלוק. תגידי, אחרי שהוספת את השרוכים הן היו נוחות?  אני מתה על העיצובים של מליסה ותמיד אני מוותרת עליהן בסוף, כי נראה לי שבקיץ מזיעים איתן ובחורף עם גרביים/גרביונים מחליקים איתן...  אם כן, אני לגמרי קונה ועושה את זה 

וכמובן שגם שאר הדברים... 
את הקיו גם אנחנו הלכנו לראות, 
גורדון מלון בוטיק זה אחד המקומות המקסימים - כחלק מהצעת הנישואים, בעלי גם הפתיע אותי בוויקנד שם. היה מושלם! 
ההזמנה מושלמת, הסרטון אדיר וגם אנחנו מפרנסים את הבראסרי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




והכי אהבתי - את הגישה שלכם  בקיצור, כמו שאת רואה, יש הרבה קווי דמיון וממש נהניתי מהקרדיטים! 

המון המון מזל טוב, מאחלת לכם שתמיד תדעו לצחוק ולהנות, לבחור את הקרבות
ולאהוב כמו שנראה שאתם אוהבים


----------



## ZimmerTLV (3/1/13)

תודה רבה 
איזה כיף לכם שאתם עוד לפני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




הנעליים בהחלט היו נוחות כי הסרט מנע מהן מלהחליק מהרגל, 
יש לי דגם אחר שלה עם רצועה בילט אין והן ממש נוחות. תנסי. בשגרה הייתי כנראה מחליפה אותן ולא מתחילה לעשות ניסויים עם נעליים של 600 ש"ח, אבל המצב חייב מעשה אמיץ


----------



## simplicity83 (3/1/13)

לפני? הלוואי... 
אנחנו 4 חודשים אחרי. 
פשוט עוד לא הספקתי לפרסם קרדיטים, אבל אני אעשה את זה ממש בקרוב. 

בכל אופן, עכשיו כשאת אחרי המעשה האמיץ, אני גם אהיה אמיצה בקיץ הבא  
תודה!


----------



## arapax (3/1/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים לגמרי 
היה לי מאד כיף לקרוא, הנעליים שלך מדליקות לגמרי, ואהבתי את הגישה הקלילה שלך


----------



## ronitvas (3/1/13)

אחלה קרדיטים 
מצחיקים, עוזרים וכייפיים!
כמו שכבר אמרתי, הלוק שלך סוף! הסרטון מעולה!
המון מזל טוב, שמחה ובריאות


----------



## OnG Wedding (3/1/13)

מזל טוב, קרדיטים יפים  
מאכזב העניין עם הצלמות, ממש. בעלך בהחלט צדק בגישה שלו שיכול להתרחש משהו, כי אצלנו התמונות מהסוף היו התפרצות של אושר - אמיתיות ומרגשות. ומזל שהצלמים היו שם מוכנים.

על כל פנים, אתם נראים מאושרים יחד, וזה הכי חשוב, המון אושר והצלחה בחייכים המשותפים


----------



## ShAmUnA (3/1/13)

מקסים! 
התרגשתי,
המון מזל-טוב


----------



## ומרגריטה (3/1/13)

מ-ה-מ-מ-ת! 
אחות קטנה מוכשרת, יפה ואהובה שלי


----------



## ZimmerTLV (5/1/13)




----------



## yael rosen (5/1/13)

גברת TLV היקרה 
ראשית - את מהממת, והבחור שלך לא פחות.
הבחירות שלכם היו נהדרות ואת מלאת סטייל!
היית כלה עוצרת נשימה! לא פחות, ואני ירוקה מקנאה כיפית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מזל טוב לך ולבן זוגך החמוד (בעל הנעליים המדהימות).

תודה על קרדיטים מלאים בתובנות, ובעלי יכולת לראות גם את הצדדים שהסתדרו פחות, ותודה על המסקנות של אחרי.
אני מאוד מעריכה את היכולת לבקר, לצד היכולת להנות נורא ולהשלים עם כל מה שקורה באירוע הזה.
ושוב - את כלה מהממת!


----------



## ZimmerTLV (5/1/13)

אין כמוך 
תודה על כל המילים ועל היחס האישי


----------



## Nooki80 (5/1/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
אתם שניכם כ"כ יפים! השמלה שלך נהדרת (גם אני מאוד רציתי קצרה, אבל לא יצא) וגם החתן חתיך אמיתי.

ואני גם מכירה מקרוב את נושא ההברקה, והחתן שלי הלך ביום החתונה (וגם צולם בHD ומופיע בסרט החתונה שלנו) עם חצ'קון על האף שכמוהו לא נראה (באמת, סוג של אף שני...), עד שהכלה ראתה ודאגה להסתיר ולטשטש... 
בכל אופן, מאוד אהבתי את הגישה שלך, שגם אם דברים לא הולכים 100% חלק, נותנים יותר מקום וחשיבות למה שכן, ונהנים עד הסוף.

מאחלת לשניכם שנים ארוכות של אהבה וסטייל ביחד


----------



## lost in dreams (5/1/13)

קרדיטים כיפיים ביותר! 
היית כלה פשוט מהממת!!! חייבת להודות שאני אישית פחות מתחברת לשמלות קצרות, אבל השמלה פשוט ה-ו-ר-ס-ת וממש ממש מחמיאה לך. והנעליים......... אין מילים פשוט. האיפור והשיער נאים כל כך פשוטים ויפים וכל כך מחמיאים לך ובכלל כל הלוק נראה טבעי, נינוח ופשוט מקסים!
גם בעלך נראה מעולה (נזהרת במילותיי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) והבחירות שלכם ממש נפלאות ומלאות סטייל.
אהבתי מאוד את הגישה שלכם ואת הכתיבה הכנה ומלאת ההומור שלך. 

מאחלת לכם חיים נפלאים, מאושרים ומלאי אהבה. ושתמשיכו לקחת את החיים בקלות ובכיף.


----------



## lost in dreams (5/1/13)

אה... והסרטון... 
אחד היפים שראיתי! ברצינות... הוא יותר יפה מהרבה סרטי וידאו שראיתי. ממש אומנותי, מיוחד ומקסים.


----------

